# Tiling fireplace: granite over sheetrock



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

digexpressions said:


> I would like to tile around my fireplace using 12X12 granite tiles. It is currently surrounded by sheetrock. What materials should be used in such installation? Will thinset over sheetrock suffice?
> 
> Thanks.


You will have to use Hardibacker or another concrete board. Personally, I would carefully remove the drywall and screw the concrete board to the studs. After the concrete board is in place, you can tape the joints with drywall mud or Durabond. Then, you can use thinset to set the tile.

Here is a link for you information:

http://www.jameshardieeu.com/pages.php?pages=products&subpage=hbacker


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Feb 20, 2008)

Not at all. Thinset over sheetrock will be fine. The only time CBU is needed is if the area needs to be fire rated (and for fireplace inserts, it's not required in most jurisdictions) or if it's a wet area.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I did mine exactly like what you want to do with granite directly on sheetrock 3 years ago... and it is still standing strong today.... ...

but due to the weight of those heavy tiles.... you need to put nails to support them before the thinset dryout.... when installing... see you can tell I have this one time experience before....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

FWIW: Installation on the sheetrock is fine, for the reasons that Bill stated. This is in regards to normal applications. However, in your application, it's different:

KEY FIREPLACE ISSUES: Please check your local codes regarding fireplace/firebox requirements and proximity of combustable materials....and the type of fireplace system that you have.

Examples: 

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base_images/bah/mantle_fireplace_min_clearance.JPG

http://www.manteldepot.com/building_code.htm


----------

